

Recreating OS X media keys on the command line  - jacobbijani
http://jacobbijani.com/post/9088390728/recreating-os-x-media-keys-on-the-command-line

======
Timothee
Since the submitter is the author, I'll say this to you: this looks
interesting but I would preface the script with a short paragraph explaining
what you're trying to do.

~~~
jacobbijani
What do you mean trying? It does what it says in the title.

